# Mountain Monarch and a Treeshark



## Southern Thunder (Sep 22, 2019)

Yesterday afternoon was a good day for me. I received a package from Simmons Broadheads and spent most of the afternoon tuning my bow to the new broadheads and putting a razors edge on them. I really didn't know if I would be done in time enough to go hunting. I finally finished dialing everything in around 5:30 and went to the stand. Is was an enjoyable sit. After sitting for 30 min or so a button buck started milling around and helped pass the time. It wasn't long before a doe came in and started to feed. I was watching her for some time and noticed she didn't have any little ones and her bottom jaw had a defect of some sort. It was like the was sticking her tongue out at all times. I decided to take the shot. She was at 20 yards. I picked a spot and drew my ole Mountain Monarch back and sent that razor sharp Treeshark with confidence. SMACK!!!! Hit right where I was looking. She ran 20 yards or so and piled up. The blood trail was unbelievable. I have been shooting Magnus stingers but after that blood trail I'm sticking with the shark. Thank the lord for another good day.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## trad bow (Sep 22, 2019)

Good deal


----------



## Worley (Sep 22, 2019)

Great job fella, and yes that would leave a blood trail for sho...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice work


----------



## GrayG (Sep 22, 2019)

Good shootin’. Congratulations!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Way to go!!! Yes sir them Sharks are awesome heads fo sho!!!!!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Well done sir! Congratulations!


----------



## devolve (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Thunder (Sep 22, 2019)

I appreciate it. There is no other feeling in the world like hunting with a traditional bow.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 23, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 23, 2019)

Congrats to you.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2019)

Good job man.  I kinda like trad bows too.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 23, 2019)

Great job!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 23, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 23, 2019)

Fantastic!! Happy for you!! Great shot too I might add.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 24, 2019)

Good job ?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 26, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 26, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 4, 2019)

awesome job


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 11, 2019)

Good deal. Tree Shark don't mess around.


----------



## marshdawg (Dec 6, 2019)

What kind of quiver is that?


----------



## Southern Thunder (Dec 10, 2019)

EFA


----------

